# le mono 1 Ghz ou le bi 867 ?



## 800007 (5 Février 2003)

Le quel est le mieux selon vous pour toutes utilisations?

Merci pour vos lunières


----------



## Ludopac (5 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 800007:</font><hr /> * Le quel est le mieux selon vous pour toutes utilisations?

Merci pour vos lunières 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Le bipro sans hésiter.
Quand un des proc. est utilisé à fond, tu en as encore un pour faire autre chose


----------



## ficelle (5 Février 2003)

niveau puissance, je suis a fond pour le bipro, j'ai le meme...
mais le hic se situe au niveau du bruit qui est a la limite du supportable sur l'ancienne gamme.
si il est bradé au prix du moni 1ghz, c'est une bonne affaire.


----------



## 800007 (5 Février 2003)

Merci pour vos avis. 
D'autres personnes peuvent m'en dire plus?
Le bruit du bi est vraiment insuportable?


----------



## ficelle (5 Février 2003)

le bruit des bipro ancienne gamme est insuportable, mais si tu parles d'un 867, c'est bien ça !
c'est quand meme pas un xserve, mais depuis que je l'ai, je trouve le quicksilver du boulot vraiment tres silencieux.

apres, il faut surtout voir ce que tu comptes faire avec ta machine... pour une utilisation PAO, le mono processseur est globalement equivalent au bipro, mais si tu joues avec de la video, du son, ou de la 3D, c'est bipro sans hesiter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(meme si ça doit deja tres bien tourner sur le 1 ghz)


----------



## 800007 (5 Février 2003)

Je parle du bi pro 867 de la toute nouvelle ancienne gamme qui a disparue il y a une semaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je veux l'utiliser pour :

Internet
Pao
Images, photos
Jeux 
Boulot (calcul numérique) à petite dose -&gt; c'est épisodique
Video à petite dose
...


----------



## ficelle (5 Février 2003)

dans ce cas, et si tu n'as pas les moyens d'acheter un bipro nouvelle gamme, tes oreilles apprecieront le silence du 1 ghz.
d'apres ce que j'ai pu lire, les premiers utilisateurs us sont tres satisfaits par le niveau sonore.
a+


----------



## melaure (5 Février 2003)

Le bi-pro 867 est au même prix à la fnac que le nouveau mono-1Ghz. Une affaire !

Il vaut mieux prendre le bi-pro !


----------



## minime (5 Février 2003)

Sur le papier surement, mais après avoir visité g4noise.com je ne suis plus très sûr de l'interet d'un Dual. Dire que c'est la même firme qui faisait le Cube, gasp...

Earprotectors not included.


----------



## bebert (5 Février 2003)

Je suis content de mon bi-pro 867. Il fait du bruit mais là où je travaille, je suis entouré de machines qui font un bruit au moins équivalent (serveurs, imprimantes, etc.).


----------



## melaure (5 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * Sur le papier surement, mais après avoir visité g4noise.com je ne suis plus très sûr de l'interet d'un Dual. Dire que c'est la même firme qui faisait le Cube, gasp...

Earprotectors not included. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il me semblait qu'on pouvait changer les ventilateurs par des modèles peu bruyants ?


----------



## ficelle (5 Février 2003)

oui, mais c'est dommage de perdre sa garantie sur une machine neuve


----------



## olivier.audy (5 Février 2003)

j'espère quand meme que c'est pas les vrais bruits que font les duals qui sont inclus dans les vidéos

Sinon c'est vraiment grave en effet !


----------



## melaure (5 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * oui, mais c'est dommage de perdre sa garantie sur une machine neuve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est tout aussi domage de perdre ses facultés audititves ...


----------



## ficelle (5 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

C'est tout aussi domage de perdre ses facultés audititves ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

hein ?
kestudis ?


----------



## olivier.audy (5 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

C'est tout aussi domage de perdre ses facultés audititves ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Encore la faute à ces satanés ordi si l'on arrive plus a entendre certains sons des Barricades mystérieuses de F. Couperin !!


----------



## Ludopac (5 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * Sur le papier surement, mais après avoir visité g4noise.com je ne suis plus très sûr de l'interet d'un Dual. Dire que c'est la même firme qui faisait le Cube, gasp...

Earprotectors not included. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Les enregistrement sont à mourir de rire ... 
j'ai un bi-867 est il n'est pas silencieux certe, mais il ne fait pas autant de bruit que ça ...

De tout façon un enregistrement ne veut rien dire du tout ...
Moi je peux vous faire un enregistrement du iMac 400 de ma Soeur, et vous aurez l'impression qu'il fait un bruit insuportable.

Enfin bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Moi je m'en fiche un peu, si certains préfère acheter le mono 1 Ghz, mais c'est dommage ...


----------



## minime (6 Février 2003)

C'est subjectif, mais quand même. Des gens se sont plaints de maux de tête en cas d'utilisation prolongée du PowerMac MDD, c'est la première fois que j'entends ça à propos d'un Mac. Et chez moi il n'y a pas de serveurs ni d'aéroport pour masquer le bruit. Jobs a toujours mis en avant la facilité d'utilisation, le design, le confort. Pas la peine d'avoir Jaguar et une machine design (calme, luxe &amp; voluptée) si on l'entend de la pièce d'à côté...

Et il est completement impensable d'acheter un Mac 2500 et d'être obligé de le bricoler, en faisant sauter la garantie (seuls les ventilos d'origine sont garantis), pour pouvoir travailler dans des conditions vaguement normales. L'attitude d'Apple ne pousse pas au pardon, ils ont effacé des threads entiers sur leur site, des discussions au ton revendicatif mais à priori pas du tout injurieux.

Les PM fabriqués fin 2002 avaient déjà subi quelques modifications et maintenant Apple se gargarise du fait que les nouveaux modèles 2003 soient moins bruyants, mais ça ne règle pas le problème des acheteurs du modèle précédent, qu'on trouve encore à la vente chez les revendeurs. En appelant Apple certains se sont vus répondre "Revendez le sur eBay", c'est à dire "Tachez de trouver plus couillon que vous". Ca inspire vraiment confiance...

Quand on sait que les ventes de PowerMac sont au plus bas, bravo.


----------



## 800007 (6 Février 2003)

Je serais bien tentez par le bi-pro, mais là vous me faites douter


----------



## olivier.audy (6 Février 2003)

Un bipro bruyant doit etre casse noix pour les nerfs a force.
Déja le petit bruit de fond de mon sawtooth est un peu saoulant, alors je n'imagine pas un bruit plus conséquent 15H/j.

Je te conseille d'attendre un petit peu que les premiers platres soient essuyés concernant les nouveaux duals.
Il semble poindre déja  quelques petits soucis 

Mais si tu as les moyens, prend un bipro, je pense qu'en confort d'utilisation on ne doit pas le regretter.


----------



## macintroll (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par olivier.audy:</font><hr /> * Un bipro bruyant doit etre casse noix pour les nerfs a force.
Déja le petit bruit de fond de mon sawtooth est un peu saoulant, alors je n'imagine pas un bruit plus conséquent 15H/j.

* 

[/QUOTE]

oula les gars ... vous avez jamais bossé sur PC ou quoi .? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







 y a un bi 867 au taf ...et il fait a peine plus de bruit qu'un IBM 1Ghz alors bon... c tres relatif tout ca ...

a côté un serveur IBM fait un bruit de turboreacteur !!! (d'ailleur y a des turbines dedans pour ventiler le bi Xeon LOL) je peu vous dire que le bi867 on l'entend pas du tout la !


----------



## olivier.audy (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macintroll:</font><hr /> * 

oula les gars ... vous avez jamais bossé sur PC ou quoi .? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Euh non désolé.
Je suis pas assez doué pour bosser sur PC


----------



## skypat (13 Février 2003)

Moi j'ai un bi-pro 867 depuis octobre dernier. Le niveau sonore ne m'avait pas paru dérangeant en magasin. Par contre, une fois chez moi, je dois bien avouer que j'ai trouvé ça assez difficile à supporter pendant 15 jours. Puis je m'y suis fait et aujourd'hui le bruit ne me dérange plus du tout. Je venais d'un cube ... (qui n'est pas complètement silencieux comme on le dit).

Jaguar est très réactif et je suis très satisfait des performances. La différence de vitesse par rapport à 1 dual 1,25 n'est pas énorme ... quelques secondes dans Photoshop.

Mais les nouvelles tours, elles, sont paraît-il BCP plus silencieuses. A toi de voir si c'est important ou non. Est-ce ta machine de travail ou est-ce une machine de loisir ? Comment est configurée la pièce dans laquelle tu vas bosser ? Openspace ou petit bureau ... Mais pour les performances, le bi-pro 867 est un excellent rapport qualité-prix. Je remplacerai peut-être le ventilateur quand mon mac ne sera plus sous garantie ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour l'anecdote, je bosse sur un portable DELL au bureau et j'ai appelé notre service technique après 1 heure d'utilisation en pensant qu'il était défectueux. Il était tellement bruyant qu'il me donnait mal à la tête. On m'a dit que c'était normal ...


----------



## melaure (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macintroll:</font><hr /> * 

a côté un serveur IBM fait un bruit de turboreacteur !!! (d'ailleur y a des turbines dedans pour ventiler le bi Xeon LOL) je peu vous dire que le bi867 on l'entend pas du tout la ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je connais ...


----------



## infinia (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macintroll:</font><hr /> * a côté un serveur IBM fait un bruit de turboreacteur !!! (d'ailleur y a des turbines dedans pour ventiler le bi Xeon LOL) je peu vous dire que le bi867 on l'entend pas du tout la ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] J'ai la même chose ici, mon PC (une station de travail HP) possède 3 ventilos qui tournent la moitié du temps tous ensemble, c'est sur qu'il est impossible de dormir dans la même pièce. Mais on s'habitue, au bruit, enfin moi je m'y suis habitué.

Maintenant je ne connais pas le fameux ronronement du QS, ca m'étonnerait quand meme qu'il depasse mon PC. J'ai aussi un iMac G3 dans la pièce, je sais que c'est un modèle de silence, et pour cause, si ca ne tenait qu'à lui je ne fermerais par les portes en allant me coucher.


----------



## Pym (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Skypat:</font><hr /> * Pour l'anecdote, je bosse sur un portable DELL au bureau et j'ai appelé notre service technique après 1 heure d'utilisation en pensant qu'il était défectueux. Il était tellement bruyant qu'il me donnait mal à la tête. On m'a dit que c'était normal ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je confirme... les portables Dell sont de vrais seche-cheveux  En plus, le, pardon LES ventilos se mettent en marche n'importe-quand, parfois pour 1/2 seconde seulement... tres ennervant, surtout quand il le fait plusieurs fois par minute. En plus, ce n'est qu'un 800 Mhz... qu'est-ce que cela doit etre pour les plus recents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il parait qu'ils ont mis au point un circuit de refroidissement liquide sur le G4 12''... ils ne pourraient pas faire la meme chose sur les UC ???


----------



## olivier.audy (13 Février 2003)

Proposer des machines extremement silencieuses pourrait etre un argument supplémentaire pour Apple.

Un ami a acheté recemment une tour 2,4 GH avec une alim silencieuse, lui meme confesse que ca change pas grand chose par rapport a son PC precedent.


----------



## Onra (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Pym:</font><hr /> * 
Il parait qu'ils ont mis au point un circuit de refroidissement liquide sur le G4 12''... ils ne pourraient pas faire la meme chose sur les UC ???   * 

[/QUOTE]

Pas vraiment, par contre il y a un heat pipe (un tube conducteur de chaleur) qui transfère une partie des calories du radiateur vers la partie ou se trouve le ventilo :


----------



## infinia (14 Février 2003)

C'est un ventilo de quoi ca ? de G4 ?


----------



## melaure (14 Février 2003)

Plutôt de portable ...


----------



## doc (14 Février 2003)

Et qui connait le bruit des nouveaux 1Ghz mono ?


----------



## Onra (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par infinia:</font><hr /> * C'est un ventilo de quoi ca ? de G4 ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est le système de refroidissement du dernier PowerBook 12"


----------



## Kzimir (14 Février 2003)

Viiiii, moi aussi je veux savoir s'ils font du bruit les 1 Ghz !


----------



## infinia (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * C'est le système de refroidissement du dernier PowerBook 12" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] je fais ridicule moi avec mes conduits en plastique HP sur mon PC ? Mais bon, y'a mieux : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Evidemment c'est pas avec un powerbook qu'on ferait ça, que j'suis bête.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon c'est très très pratique, on dirait pas comme ça. C'est peut être la solution pour augmenter les megahertz des G4 qui sait.






Par contre faut pas être exigeant sur le design du boitier. Qui a dit que les QS étaient dépassés ?


----------



## skypat (15 Février 2003)

En ce qui concerne le bruit des nouveaux G4, il y a une conversation en cours à ce sujet chez nos confrères de macnn.com (forums). Il paraît que ce n'est pas vraiment réglé ... contrairement à ce que je pensais. Mais est-ce le commentaire d'une oreille un peu sensible ou est-ce la vérité ...


----------



## minime (16 Février 2003)

Patience, Apple teste un nouveau boitier pour les dual...


----------



## melaure (16 Février 2003)

Le desgin de la grille est original


----------



## cyclops (21 Février 2003)

j'ai un bi-pro 1 GHz, et si c'es vrai que c'est plus bruit qu'un imac, c'est vraiment pas ce que tout le monde dit à ce sujet!
si c'est dans une pièce aérée, c'est tout à fait supportable, personnellement je suis dans une zone plutôt calme avec pas bcp de voiture, mais le fait d'ouvrir la fenêtre couvre largement le bruit des ventilos!
donc à mon avis fonc pour le bi-867!
les gens qui se plaignent le plus et je les comprend, c'est les pro de la musique sur mac, parce que là c'est important d'avoir un vrai silence!
en revanche avec la quantité de chaleur que dissipe un G4, sans parler de 2 G4, c'est évident qu'1 machine sans ventilos c'est impossible à faire! donc faut quand même pas trop rêver non plus, un ordi puissant (pc ou mac) est bruyant, c'est forcé!


----------



## ederntal (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cyclops:</font><hr /> * j'ai un bi-pro 1 GHz, et si c'es vrai que c'est plus bruit qu'un imac, c'est vraiment pas ce que tout le monde dit à ce sujet!
si c'est dans une pièce aérée, c'est tout à fait supportable, personnellement je suis dans une zone plutôt calme avec pas bcp de voiture, mais le fait d'ouvrir la fenêtre couvre largement le bruit des ventilos!
donc à mon avis fonc pour le bi-867!
les gens qui se plaignent le plus et je les comprend, c'est les pro de la musique sur mac, parce que là c'est important d'avoir un vrai silence!
en revanche avec la quantité de chaleur que dissipe un G4, sans parler de 2 G4, c'est évident qu'1 machine sans ventilos c'est impossible à faire! donc faut quand même pas trop rêver non plus, un ordi puissant (pc ou mac) est bruyant, c'est forcé!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui mais vu que les dernier biG4 font bien moins de bruit, on se dis qu'apple aurait pu directement en faire des moins bruiyant!
C'est suportable je suis d'accoord mais c'est quand même plus agréable d'etre a coté d'un nouveau G4 a mon avis...


----------



## cyclops (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ederntal:</font><hr /> * 

Oui mais vu que les dernier biG4 font bien moins de bruit, on se dis qu'apple aurait pu directement en faire des moins bruiyant!
C'est suportable je suis d'accoord mais c'est quand même plus agréable d'etre a coté d'un nouveau G4 a mon avis...  * 

[/QUOTE]

de ce point de vu la, d'accord, mais il faut s'attendre à ce qu'il y ait des amélioration d'une gamme à l'autre, sinon aucune machine ne sortirait jamais!
moi je dirais au contraire qu'apple écoute les plaintes de gens et revient sur ses erreurs!
plusieurs exemples: bruit des G4, suppression de l'entrée audio, de la sortie vidéo. Toute ces choses ont fait râler les gens et apple a prit note et améliore sa gamme, moi je serais plutôt pour dire que c'est bien qu'apple ai rendu les nouveaux G4 moins bruyant que de dire qu'ils auraient pu le faire avant...


----------



## ederntal (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cyclops:</font><hr /> * 

de ce point de vu la, d'accord, mais il faut s'attendre à ce qu'il y ait des amélioration d'une gamme à l'autre, sinon aucune machine ne sortirait jamais!
moi je dirais au contraire qu'apple écoute les plaintes de gens et revient sur ses erreurs!
plusieurs exemples: bruit des G4, suppression de l'entrée audio, de la sortie vidéo. Toute ces choses ont fait râler les gens et apple a prit note et améliore sa gamme, moi je serais plutôt pour dire que c'est bien qu'apple ai rendu les nouveaux G4 moins bruyant que de dire qu'ils auraient pu le faire avant...    * 

[/QUOTE]

100% d'accord


----------



## mercutio (21 Février 2003)

c'st quand même souvent un pas en avant, un pas en arrière avec Apple.

Si les ingénieurs nous écoutaient ils auraient sorti une souris 2 boutons + molette (au moins) depuis longtemps. ET SURTOUT SUR LES POWERMACS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par infinia:</font><hr /> *









* 

[/QUOTE]

ça me rappel une vielle blague parut au début des années 90 dans joystick a propos d'un proto de processeur Nec a 1 Ghz

_"le probleme avec les prochains pc ça ne sera pas le boitier mais ou mettre le frigo"_


----------



## minime (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cyclops:</font><hr />de ce point de vu la, d'accord, mais il faut s'attendre à ce qu'il y ait des amélioration d'une gamme à l'autre, sinon aucune machine ne sortirait jamais! moi je serais plutôt pour dire que c'est bien qu'apple ai rendu les nouveaux G4 moins bruyant que de dire qu'ils auraient pu le faire avant...

[/QUOTE]


----------



## infinia (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * ça me rappel une vielle blague parut au début des années 90 dans joystick a propos d'un proto de processeur Nec a 1 Ghz

"le probleme avec les prochains pc ça ne sera pas le boitier mais ou mettre le frigo"



* 

[/QUOTE]
Que penses-tu de celui là ?


----------

